# Mother that lost it's Baby -- Help Please



## LadyMiss (Jan 28, 2014)

One of our goats apparently had a kid last night, but I think it was a stillborn, because my Dad found it laying in the field dead this morning. He buried the little baby goat, but I never saw what it looked like, nor the area around it where the birth took place.

The Momma goat is acting very strange though, and I'm really worried about her. She's still bleeding from her back end still and she almost seems depressed. She keeps making these long calls too, not like a normal goat call, but it sounds like a grunt almost. But its not the sound they make when there in labor. It's more like a drawn out cry, and she doesn't do it constantly, just every couple minutes.

Does anyone have any experience with Momma goats who have lost their babies? And if so, are their certain symptoms they show afterwards? Also, what about her milk sac, since she doesn't have a kid to drink, will that hurt her? Is it possible since the baby was a stillborn that the placenta is still inside the Momma goat? Is there anything I can do for her to make her more comfortable, or to help her? Should I separate her from the other herd in a closed pen for a little while? One of our other Momma goats was bullying her earlier, pushing her around and stuff and it made me mad. 

I'm basically an amateur when it comes to goats, and I'm trying to read up on things as much as possible. If anyone has any experience with this type of ordeal, I'd truly appreciate any insight or advice on the matter.

Thank you very much,
LadyMiss


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

She is probably depressed. If she has kidded before then she knows she lost her kid. She will be sad and is most likely calling out instinctively for the kid. I would only put her in a separate pen if it did not upset her further, or if she had a companion in with her. Given time she will recover. She will have discharge for a few weeks. If she is eating and drinking ok then don't worry too much about her. I'm sorry for your loss (and hers).


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You can milk her if she was far enough along to fill her udder and is a dairy breed. Or just milk enough to relieve her if you think necessary. She'll be over the loss if her baby within a couple days. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor mama yes she is grieving for her baby.
Milk her out & save that colostrum if you any more ready to kid soon.
This is going to not only relieve her udder but produce natural oxytocin.
Then keep an eye on her udder so she doesn't get conjested.
Is she milk or meat breed?


----------



## LadyMiss (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you so much Nancy, Kccjer, and Used2bmimi!

I figured that was what was wrong with her (if I lost my child in labor I'd be beyond depressed) but I just wanted to make sure, in case it could of been something else and she'd need treatment. I decided to let her stay with the rest of the herd tonight under the shelter, so I'm glad you told me that Mimi.

As far as milking goes, I've never milked a goat before. And I have no idea if she's a milk or meat breed? >_< 

Thank you guys so much, I feel more assured now that I got a couple extra opinions about her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We're all more than glad to help!
Milk or meat breed; check her udder & relieve her for the next few days.
You might want someone to hold her head. Using your thumb & three fingers in a quick succession from part way up the teat close your fingers around the teat from the first finger to the third . It's not hard to do. If you feel kind of a slight bulge of milk above your finger you don't want that.
It sounds more complicated then it really is.:-o
If she fights, hold up a rear leg.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Post a picture of her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss :sad: Poor mama sounds sad...I would give her daily B complex for while, which is a good support during times of stress...Take her temp as well to be sure more is not going on.. keep an eye on her and yes..keep her udder comfortable...freeze the colostrum for future needs ...

again Im sorry she lost her baby..


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Poor baby .... People seem to forget sometimes animal grieve too! 
It's humbling really to see that at the end of the day humans are not the only living creatures to feel a loss.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I had a first freshener who lost her kids last year and was depressed for a while. I don't think she knew she was supposed to have babies, she just felt yucky after going through labor and didn't have them to cheer her up. Took her 48 hours to pass the placenta even though she was milked - knowing what I know now I would give ocytoxin to make sure it passes.


----------



## LadyMiss (Jan 28, 2014)

She passed away this morning . :tears:

My Dad and I drove down to the goat pen to check on her, and see about milking her, and she was curled up against a bale of hay dead. I guess something must of gone wrong during the pregnancy. And my Dad told me this morning that that was the first time she'd ever had kids. I feel like I should of done more yesterday evening and that I could of prevented her from passing away. I don't know what exactly else I could of done, but maybe if I had known more about caring for goats I could of saved her. I'm going to learn as much as I can from this forum so next time I'm prepared for something like this, but I'm hoping it won't ever happen again; but you never know. 

Me and my Dad went and buried her beside where he buried her stillborn yesterday morning. So now just 21 goats. =/

I just want to say thank you though to all of you for responding and replying to my post so quickly. This is a really great forum, and there's so much useful information here, I'm so glad I came across thew website. Thank you again for all your replies, they were very much appreciated.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no, so sorry she didn't make it.
It could have been any number of things.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given.

I am so very sorry for your losses.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry about your loss  

You have 21 goats and your new to this ? Wow !
Hope you stick around here , its a great place  Awesome people and a wealth of knowledge . Do you have any other does bred ? When are they do ? Just hoping we can help avoid any more tragedies for you .

Good luck


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..Im so sorry...Like Nancy said it could have been so many things...This is a great place to learn from, read old post take lots of notes and ask lots of questions...Lots of knowledge here...


----------

